# Strange dust particle feeling in mouth that keeps lingering



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

I smoked a 5 Vegas Gold last night, which I don't really like to begin with. I got about halfway through it and my mouth started to feel like it was full of really small dust particles. I rinsed it out and brushed my teeth several times and here we are the next day and its still feels strange.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Particles from the dust in either the humidor or the box it was in???


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Elonheater said:


> Particles from the dust in either the humidor or the box it was in???


I don't know. I would think after having eaten, rinsed, drank, and brushed my teeth and mouth several times since that if it was dust, it would have went away by now.

I'm wondering if its some sort of odd chemical reaction that gives the false impression of being dust particles?


----------



## Rorick (Nov 21, 2014)

Perhaps a mild allergic reaction? Might try a benadryl and see if that helps.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

I get that sometimes at the roof of my mouth but goes away after a while. I tend to think it is from sucking in small particle(s) of ash through my mouth or nose. I use a generic saline nasal spray occasionally to keep my sinus moist anyway, especially during cold dry months.


----------



## Elonheater (Nov 6, 2014)

Particles especially cedar adheres very strongly to mucus membranes much like asbestos. I am sure that the likehood of that is not likely, but wanted to throw that out there as a small possibility. My uncle was a farmer and he spent much of his time at his silo and even after 5 years of retirement.... his dentist would find particles in the back of his throat from working the silos. I might be a noob, but I made sure that my humidor was absolutely clean and clear of any dust.


----------



## Bizumpy (Nov 14, 2014)

Those are particles of shame that your body released when you smoked that canine missile. They will stick around for a long time.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Those are particles of shame that your body released when you smoked that canine missile. They will stick around for a long time.


What he said ^^^^^

Hard to get the taste of dog rockets out of your mouth.....


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

Bizumpy said:


> Those are particles of shame that your body released when you smoked that canine missile. They will stick around for a long time.





JustinThyme said:


> What he said ^^^^^
> 
> Hard to get the taste of dog rockets out of your mouth.....


:lol: :lol:

I'm actually starting to think that may have something to do with it. That thing was a dog....ugh. I hate wasting cigars....I got it as part of a sampler months ago and figured, ahh...give it a try.....ughhhhh

FAIL.

:lol:


----------



## Ethernomad (Aug 23, 2013)

Bizumpy said:


> Those are particles of shame that your body released when you smoked that canine missile. They will stick around for a long time.


LOL! I peed myself a little while reading that.


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

They're still there....and I smoked an Arturo Fuente, a Padron and Diesel since.....in a failed attempted to get these "shameful dog rocket particles"..out...

Like wtf....might need to see a doctor soon, ugh.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That happens a lot with cheap maduros. I got it really bad with the 5 Vegas Maduro. My theory is that it's a result of either dye or oils rubbed into the wrapper to make them shiny.


----------

